# Access to the cabin air filter Burstner / Ducato A Class



## johnnyjp (May 28, 2017)

Hi, 

The amount of air coming out of the vents has reduced to a trickle so I thought Id replace the cabin air filter. I have found it under the bonnet on this Fiat Ducato 2004 2800cc based A class (i660 Bustner Elegance), BUT..

I have no idea how to open it. Its high up and pressed into the 'roof' of the bonnet space, and I cant see how i'm going to open it. Theres real room at all to get to it. I am thinking need to take the top of the dashboard off inside the motorhome, but I dont know if that will help.

Anyone got a suggestion?

Thanks


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This mght help;

http://www.fiatforum.com/grande-punto-guides/149411-how-install-replace-pollen-cabin-filter.html


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I bet it's on Youtube. My Tiguan pollen filter was.

Ray.


----------



## johnnyjp (May 28, 2017)

If its on YouTube, I cant find it.

I can find loads on how to change the filter, similar to the Punto guide above (thanks for looking!) Problem is the 'roof' of the A-Class body is on top of the filter, and I cant find a way to it. I can see it, but cant go in from the top like the videos show.

Thanks for trying to help though! ;-)


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

In many "A" classes you'll need to strip out the dashboard inside to get at it.
Much more likely to be a hose or fan problem anyway - unless a previous owner has been driving it around in Morocco.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

I seem to recall seeing instructions which stated it was behind the drop down glove box & access was by removing the trim behind.

Just found this link: http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/63...apido-7090-project-thread-51.html#post1090096


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Just re-read the post & realized that it is not an X250 so no drop down box I guess. Have found this instead possible answer: http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/31...er-location-my-ducato-aviano-1684-2006-a.html


----------



## johnnyjp (May 28, 2017)

johnnyjp said:


> Hi,
> 
> The amount of air coming out of the vents has reduced to a trickle so I thought Id replace the cabin air filter. I have found it under the bonnet on this Fiat Ducato 2004 2800cc based A class (i660 Bustner Elegance), BUT..
> 
> ...


Hi, 
I have the same need. Did you work out how?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My goodness johnny - 5yrs on and you're still looking!? 

Did you ever try removing the dash?


----------



## DACS (8 mo ago)

I have an Adri Coral which is based on the 3rd generation Ducato (2014). Although it is not an A Class the Ducato parts will be similar. It has two filters in the cabin air system. One is in the intake duct from the bonnet and mine is fairly accessible with the conventional bonnet lid open but is mounted to the top side of the duct so may be the one you were describing . However, it is only a coarse screen to stop leaves etc. getting in and is very unlikely to block enough to affect the air flow. The second, replaceable filter is in the main heater assembly which is behind the glove box in the centre of the dashboard, below the heater controls. Some variants do not have the glove box but the filter should be in the same place. This video is for a Ducato II so may help you.


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

Looks like a X250, Ducato 3, to me.


----------

